# Length of Ticket?



## suevance73 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi, I have collated much information from these forums ready for our move to Chch in NZ, for that I am very grateful to you all, very valuable information had! 

It has been a hard slog these last 9 months since we started this process for our Perm Res visa for myself, my husband and our 3 children, both emotionally and financially!!

We have had our visas approved and have now sent off our passports for the last part of the visa process, hurrah 

We have decided that as we cannot afford yet for the whole family to go out together, my husband will go out to Chch hopefully in en March to start work and start filling our pot and myself and the children will move in with my parents to save more for the big move. plus my eldest is then able to finish her GCSE's and we hope then to joing my husband in then summer.

My main question to you all is what timescale does my husband have if he booked a return ticket initially to chch. We thought he would go out end March and then stay 3/4/5 months until we make enough for him then to returnto us in the UK for a couple of weeks to tie up loose end and say goodbye to everyone. We would then book one-way tickets and all go out together.

We hoped initially he would just go out for 3 months, although he may need 2/3 months more in Chch for us to save more money. So we need to know what flight ticket would he be best to book initially?

Also with him going out on his own, he will be able live cheaply on his own and check out areas to live/schools etc and hopefully reserve us a long let for when we all go back together. We have never visited NZ before!

Very much look forward to a reply. Will probably have many more questions from this point onwards!!!!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

suevance73 said:


> Hi, I have collated much information from these forums ready for our move to Chch in NZ, for that I am very grateful to you all, very valuable information had!
> 
> It has been a hard slog these last 9 months since we started this process for our Perm Res visa for myself, my husband and our 3 children, both emotionally and financially!!
> 
> ...


Hi,
Congratulations!!!

Should only be a matter of a couple of weeks till your passports have the essential PR Visa sticker 

Wise decision for your husband to go first to activate his visa and start work etc etc, but could he not stay in UK and work longer there and you all go out together?
As salaries go here he should earn more in the UK unless he's one of the lucky few so wouldn't it make more sense to get as much money as possible in the UK.

Could you not borrow the extra money so you could all emigrate together?
Would be much easier all round.
We remortgaged our home a month before moving out - just to reduce our mortgage costs whilst the house is being rented but it also allowed us to borrow back the money we had paid off over the last 4 years so we had another large chunk of money other than savings for NZ.

You are able to book accommodation, motels / rentals from the UK over the Internet and that way you can concentrate on finding the perfect temporary accommodation whilst your husband is earning as much as possible before emigration.
Has he landed a job already in Christchurch?
If so he probably has a start date to meet.....Could he delay it 3/4/5 months?

As regards the return flight ticket, you can specify when he is to return but you need to be careful with school holiday timings in NZ and UK as ticket prices rocket.
To keep costs down I'd say the cheapest way is to decide straight off when he is to return and just book return tickets.
Also you will need to ensure new employer happy for him to have time off a few months after starting a new job.
Also you need to check that your passport PR visas allow a new Resident Visa holder to return.
Sometimes once the PR visa is activated it wont allow you to come back into the country again if you leave. There is a Returning Resident Visa for this which can only be applied for here in NZ and I think they are valid for 6 months.
Hopefully your PR visas will be like ours and also include the "Returning" bit. 
Always best to check.

Another option is a round the world ticket which I think are valid 12 months and the flights can be booked with 24hrs notice but may cost a whole lot more as they allow a few country stops.

Another option - does he really need to go back. Is it essential ?
It's a heck of a long way and lots of money to go back to the UK for 2 weeks and return.
Can he not tie up loose ends over the phone/email/Internet. 
Have a leaving do for you all - early, even though you are staying another 3/4/5 months ?
Can you emigrate on your own with the kids if your husband waits here for you ?
All questions that have to be considered and answered.

Good luck

sent by iPhone using Expat Forum


----------

